# Need Powerpoint Remote with 100 ft. range and not 2.4GHz



## facethewolf (May 7, 2015)

I am the tech guy for a chapel. It's main function is as a chapel, but it hosts plenty of business meetings and classes during the week. My system has 8 Audio Technica Digital mics on the 2.4 GHz band. (I really like them by the way, but I have my gripes.) Those plus an actual wifi network for remotely controlling the soundboard means that the 2.4 GHz band is already getting pretty crowded. Luckily, it's big cement building separated from anything else by a couple hundred feet; the only 2.4 GHz I have to contend with is from my own stuff.
About 75 feet is the distance from the stage to the laptop in the soundbooth.
In a previous venue, I used and loved the Logitech Professional Presenter R800. But it's yet another device on 2.4 GHz. Should I be concerned and look for another model?
Is there such a controller not on 2.4 GHz? Bluetooth is not an option because it doesn't have the range.

Thank you for your time.
Sean


----------



## doctrjohn (May 7, 2015)

Take a look at DSAN's PerfectCue line. They operate at 433 Mhz and have great range.

Best,
John


----------



## DMxLR (May 7, 2015)

doctrjohn said:


> Take a look at DSAN's PerfectCue line. They operate at 433 Mhz and have great range.
> 
> Best,
> John



Ah, John beat me to it. One of the guys who I contract with for a lot of conferences uses DSAN gear exclusively and while the price seems high to some I have been impressed with what they are capable of in both range and their versatility. Seriously good stuff.


----------



## facethewolf (May 7, 2015)

Bugger, I was afraid that would be the answer. I have seen these units many years ago when I did pro A/V rentals and staging. Never knew they cost so much. I was HOPING more for the $100 range, not $650.
Thank you anyways.
Sean


----------



## robartsd (May 7, 2015)

The worst case scenario is that a 2.4 GHz remote will interfere with the other 2.4 GHz equipment you're using enough that you'll notice a difference if you drop to 7 wireless mics. If you really need to be sure that you can use all 8 mics and the presentation remote at the same time, you might want to spring for something else; but the limited bandwidth of a single presentation remote is not likely to make a significant difference.


----------



## Joshualangman (May 7, 2015)

I've never used them myself, but I know there are some bluetooth remotes out there with phenomenal range and reliability. Maybe look at those? Don't confine your search specifically to products made for PowerPoint.


----------



## Footer (May 8, 2015)

facethewolf said:


> Bugger, I was afraid that would be the answer. I have seen these units many years ago when I did pro A/V rentals and staging. Never knew they cost so much. I was HOPING more for the $100 range, not $650.
> Thank you anyways.
> Sean


The DSAN stuff works. It always works. You are paying for that reliability. It is the last presentation remote you will ever have to buy (as long as no one walks off with the remote...). There is nothing comparable out there. Any professional presentation you see is almost always done with these.


----------



## ThomasL (May 8, 2015)

An alternative/competitor to the Dsan product is Master Cue products from Interspace Industries. Think they are from across the pond from you - http://interspaceind.com/cueing-systems
The MicroCue range should be cheaper than the Master Cue.


----------

